# gpart GPT boot loader problem



## Paul-LKW (Apr 27, 2010)

Dear all:
Recently I am building a new server with 4 1TB HD. and used adaptec 5405 Raid controller, unfortunately after the the conbination of Raid-5 it is 2.7TB that is problem on normal MBR and so I seach for solutions for this and find GPT is a good solution and also the URL bolow from FreeBSD Wiki

http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot

but after my step after
   2.Installing FreeBSD to the ZFS filesystem
      2.Install FreeBSD to zroot

there is no such directory "/dist/8.0-*" so it is not work.
Does any one try that?

Also if I just want to use GPT with freebsd-ufs how to do that, I googled all GPT partitioned always use with ZFS !!


----------



## unknwnlgnd (May 2, 2010)

gpt and ufs:
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=2666

cd /dist/8.0-RELEASE I think, are you running from the cd fixit environment?


----------

